# non standard US keyboard



## amuridi (May 22, 2009)

I bought my macbook alum while on vacation in Dubai.. when I bought the macbook, it had an arabic/english qwerty keyboard, it wasn't a problem.. figured out which button is the "return/enter" "shift" etc.. When trying to install freebsd on macbook, using sysinstall, I keep having "wrong key input" .. like the whole key was reassigned.

For example, pressed "X" to try and exit the installation but It opened up a different menu, tried to press "C" to go to the Config part of the sysinstall, but it exit the installation.

tried all default keymaps, and nothing comes to work closest.

Any ideas?


----------

